# Bin cage



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking into bin cages for when I get hamsters. I have the mesh (for the syrian, if I pick dwarfs I haven't yet found any. I was wondering if there was a place online where I could buy a good sized plastic container. 

1. For a single syrian
2. For two dwarfs

Thanks


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't know about online.

I buy 110 litre plastic storage tubs from Homebase to make my bin cages. They're £12 each. They're about the same size as a Hamster Heaven, but taller.

I've heard great things about Really Useful Boxes as they have smooth sides and stack well, but they are far more expensive.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Crystal 110 L Box with Lid (Clear) | eBay UK Is this the box you're talking about? Can't find it on homebase website so had a google-shopping look and this was the box that I found. Had a look on the RUB website but none that I could use.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes that's it.

I don't bother with any cutting or anything. I just take they lid off and fold the mesh over the top.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> Yes that's it.
> 
> I don't bother with any cutting or anything. I just take they lid off and fold the mesh over the top.


HA! I think I will stick with the usual method as the mesh I have is hard to bend, it's very very strong. I hope the gas aren't too big (Don't think they are) How big can a dwarf hamster escape through?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Depends on the dwarf hamster.

Acorn the robo escape artist is fine with 7mm spacing. Spice my russian lives in a normal barred cage 10mm spacing. Chinese hamsters can squash their heads pretty flat, but if it's squared mesh I think they'd still have problems getting out as once their heads squash in one direction, they get longer in the other direction. I think my mesh is 4mm squares.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

It's like 15mm bar spacing, squared but ye, I guess that idea is out the window. is 15mm square spacing OK for Syrians? It is right? Because I bought a [email protected] Degu/chinchilla cage at Christmas but got a bigger cage and i trashed it so I have loads of the mesh from it.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Ikea has some good bins, they'd be worth a look. 

Wickes has 6mm square mesh: Mesh Panel - Wire Fencing - Gates & Metal Fencing -Gardens - Wickes


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Pomegranate said:


> Ikea has some good bins, they'd be worth a look.
> 
> Wickes has 6mm square mesh: Mesh Panel - Wire Fencing - Gates & Metal Fencing -Gardens - Wickes


Oh that is fantastic THANK YOU


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the link to small mesh aswell


----------

